# "Infertile" pair has a fertile egg



## Sasha1/2 (Aug 1, 2013)

My pet Show Kings are in small chicken coop and laid in the nest box that is raised about 18" off the floor. One of the eggs is growing a baby. 

What can I do to keep the baby from falling out of the nest when it starts to move about? Is padding the floor with straw or wood chips enough? There isn't a box or bowl that I can move to the floor, the box is part of the structure and they used twigs, feathers and alfalfa hay to make a nest. 

Must the baby be separated from its parents when it is old enough? That would mean it living on its own, being sold as a pet, or that I'd have to get it a mate. The space I have is big enough for three or four birds if they can live together.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

*egg*

he should be ok,the parents will feed him till he is older and eats on his own,is up to you can get him a mate or keep him toguether ,good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes it will cause problems to keep a single bird in with the pair, even if it is their offspring. When he/she gets old enough, there will be problems. Better to keep even pairs. How large is the space you have for them?


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Aug 1, 2013)

The run is 12'x6' and 6' high. It has a raised coop/hutch 3'x4' inside. The birds go under the coop, in it and on it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When the young one grows up, you still have 3 adults, and that will cause problems. A single bird is going to want a mate.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Aug 1, 2013)

I never did come back with an update. The egg pipped but didn't fully hatch on its own. The baby didn't make it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He could have been sick, or gotten too cold. Or if not enough humidity, can be too dry to get out of the shell. You need to let the parents bath, so they bring moisture back to the eggs when they sit on them. That's too bad.


----------

